# titan ed655



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

anyone useing it?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I give up. What is it?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_ed655_pluss_en_titantool.html


It’s an airless. Thinking bout upgrading to it.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

I haven't even upgraded to air!


----------

